# How many miles on your FORD plow truck?



## gtmustang00

How many miles on your ford plow truck? List the model/year/blade/truck issues. 

2006 f350 diesel lariat extended cab short bed- 9ft fisher x blade- level'd on 35's. No truck issues. 41k miles original front end/ drive train.


----------



## Too Stroked

We've got a 2003 in the fleet - one of the rare ones with a 7.3 - that's got 192,000 miles on it. It plows apartment complexes and purrs like a kitten.


----------



## suzuki0702

101k on my 04 5.4, plows in the winter tows in the summer. original drivetrain


----------



## deicepro

227,xxx and counting on my 2002 7.3


----------



## nevrnf

Early 99 F250 just turned 284k


----------



## mulcahy mowing

2006 f350 5.4 hit 100,000 last night  still going strong


----------



## Brian Young

My 06 F250w/ 5.4L just turned over 50k. The only thing I've done to it besides oil changes is a new thermostat 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Vinnie

202,341 miles and other then oil changes , I replaced the injector o-rings at 80.000 .


----------



## exmark1

2000 F-250 7.3 137,000 Miles all original drivetrain
1999 F-250 7.3 146,000 Miles, just rebuilt the transmission last week...


----------



## PTSolutions

06 f350 6.0L - 95K
09 f350 6.4L- 49K
02 2500HD 6.0L- 120K
98 C3500 5.7L- 90K


----------



## 1olddogtwo

2011 F250 6.7 10,000 original drivetrain


----------



## Chipper

Just look below.


----------



## fordsuvparts

2001 F350 7.3 4x4 6 speed 251,000 all original but the clutch, still running strong!


----------



## IA Farmer

2010 6.4L 10,500 miles all original.


----------



## Tubby's Snow Plowing

1996 F250 7.3 Powerstroke 293,000 miles.


----------



## Puddle of Oil

99 f250 SD 5.4 180,000 runs strong shifts great


----------



## fordpsd

1997 f350 diesel has 245,000 and still going strong. But definitely needs some work done to her once we get a break from the snow for over a week.


----------



## 91AK250

i think my 91 f-250 is at 67k miles now...she doesnt get many miles as you can tell. just plowing in the winter and garbage runs to the dump in the summer.

before i got it in '99 it was used in the oil feilds and worked very hard and ran low on oil. 

new 5.0 in '99 along with a rebuilt tranny with shift kit.

since then over the years, new paintjob, muffler, all ujoints, all brakes, steering box, front springs other odds and ends

shes been a good truck, it took along time of TLC to get her where she is today.


----------



## L.I.Mike

Just turned 200,000 miles. Normal replacement items but it is getting quite rusty.


----------



## DeereFarmer

My '95 Powerstroke has 101K on it and my '99 Powerstroke daily driver has 239K on it, but is totally restored so it doesn't count hahaha.


----------



## Raymond S.

96 F250 7.3 8' Fisher MMI 316k miles. (wanna buy it)
2011 F350 8611Blizzard 5k miles
94 F250 8' Meyer 130k miles


----------



## mvhauler

'01, 93k, left front axle u-joint going out, NO other problems, 1st Ford truck, fair price, good unit.


----------



## thatlittleguy?

95 f350 with the 5.8. 155K on it, original drivetrain. Getting a full rebuild in the spring.


----------



## cotter

1995 F350 Crewcab 4X4 208,XXX miles
7.3 PSD
Water pump ~55,000 and 175,000
glow plugs ~85,000 + a couple relays
Fuel Pump ~195,000 because I did not believe it was the 
CPS ~195,000
UVCH and VC gasket ~205,000

Auto trans replaced ~ 175,000
Wheel bearing + other associated damage ~150,000
Transfer case shift linkage 207,000
Brakes a couple times each
needs fuel tanks soon and some cancer setting in but I would not trade 'Clifford' for the world.

Chad


----------



## Andy96XLT

1995 F250 5.8 with 95xxx....


----------



## nycpsd

2002 f350 with 133333 miles and out performs all the dodges my boss own with 20000 miles.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

'93 f350 145,xxx


----------



## 02powerstroke

130k and going


----------



## ram150c

late99 Ford f250 SD 7.3PSD
just passed 200k the other day about 5 minutes before i scraped down the side of some lady's carolla.
issues: tranny is starting to slip, 4x4 has som e issues with the front hubs, cup holders are worthless.
other than that it runs like a champ !


----------



## affekonig

158,830 on the 96 Bronco and doing fine. Wear items replaced here and there, but nothing major.


----------



## snow game

The most I have gotten upto in our fleet is 200,000 on a 94 with a 5.8 still ran like a top when I sold it but was falling apart . sold it for 1500.00 on craigs list when I started it for the guy who bought it the engine caught on fire. Hit the flames with the fire ext and he came back with tow truck the next day.
I have a friend who has 260,000 on his 02 250 and in the paper I saw a guy with 1 million miles on his 06 on his 2nd motor. He changes the oil every week (7000 miles)


----------



## weareweird69

my 82 has 117K on it with a 300ci and 4-speed stick.

my 96 has 108K on it with a 351ci and the 4-speed auto. Its about to get a 460 though, the 351 is eating a quart every 200 miles


----------



## JohnnyRoyale

One of our 2000 7.3l had 450,000kms on original tranny,
and another one has 355,000 kms on rebuilt tranny. 
These trucks just wont die. 
Both are getting new boxes and a paint job this year and they should be good for another 2-3 years.


----------



## qualitycut

2010 with 30000 I dont know where they all come from. I had a 02 and 05 ford diesel and got rid of them at 100000.


----------



## 54powerwagon

2011 f350 6.7 4300.


----------



## cretebaby

'02 F250 w/ 303k.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Not mine but a buddy has an 01' Powerstroke with 394K as of 2 weeks ago. Second tranny first went at 40k, 3rd alternator, 2nd waterpump first one went 340K. He's only done the front end once, but he said it has a balljoint that is going


----------



## Highpoint com.

05 f250 crew cab 6.0 251,000 miles and runnin like a dream. Plow is a 9.5 hiniker V. Only general maintenance and one injector.


----------



## BJH Snow

1996 F250 Standard Cab, 7.5ltr 460, 245,000 miles. The truck runs good. always needs a new part here and there. Replaced the tranny 3 years ago, all brake lines last year and this year installed a new (to me) 2005 Fisher MM2 EZVEE 9' 6" this year.


----------



## Welderguy24

Ford is at about 316k and chevy is at around 285k


----------



## SnoPro Inc

333K and counting on a 97 7.3! With a healthy exhaust leak to go with it lol


----------



## snowplowpro

1996 ford f250 59thousand miles and change no problems knock on wood only thing i did was put a new battery and ball joints .


----------



## Andy's Beast

95 FORD F250 w/ 104,xxxx runs, stops, shifts and 4x4 work great. replaced lots of little and some bigger stuff, rusting at the wells...overall a solid truck.


----------



## Andy96XLT

I have to update mine... The torque converter was worn and blew out the trans seal in the last storm so my truck will have a brand new converter once i get it back tomorrow or tuesday ha.


----------



## sno commander

1997 f-350 7.3 5 speed 109,000 i replaced alot of parts mainly updating stuff before it breaks. runs strong, still puts a good days work in when it snows.


----------



## F-250 SD

My 2006 F-250 6.0 L has 119,XXX and is running so well I am afraid!


----------



## trickynicky17

2004 f 350 6.0 powerstroke 95k runs like a champ, knock on wood!


----------



## wellnermp

2003 F250 6.0L Powerstroke 120,000 miles. So far so good.....I'll go ahead and knock on wood as well!


----------



## slowjett

1999 Powerstroke. 310k. As far as I know the front end is original. Its also my daily driver. Runs NICE.


----------



## trickynicky17

wellnermp;1225102 said:


> 2003 F250 6.0L Powerstroke 120,000 miles. So far so good.....I'll go ahead and knock on wood as well!


trust me were lucky my friend has an 06 6.0 with 82k and it been through 3 sets of injectors, 2 egr coolers, and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Blk04Snake

2010 F350 about 21,800 on the clock right now


----------



## Jgramlich

1991 Bronco XLT, 68,000 miles, 7.5 Western Conventional. Been a plow truck forever. Bought it from a guy who did routine maintenance and had to replace the exhaust. Apart from rust issues, it's fine. Just did ball joints, u joints, shocks and springs. Truck doesn't float anymore. 

Have to do brakes and hub bearings in the spring.


----------



## bartelamia

*1976 F250 Tow with Speed cast 7.5 ft.(the Beast)*

I got a 1976 F250 4x4 Auto ,Tow truck with 7.5 Speedcast by Fisher , with 72,000 orig.. It's got a 360 and throws fan belts and keeps going . I call her "The Beast" !


----------



## The Lone Plower

2001 F250 5.4L Standard Cab- 8' Straight Pro Plus- 35,xxx miles- No known issues.


.


----------



## kurtandshan

105000, 2007 f250 5.4 8.2 vxt


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

2011 F-350 6.7 SRW Just turned over 5500 during this storm.

On my 96 Dodge 2500 just turned 70,000. All ariginal and ALL plow miles. It sits during the summer months rusting away.


----------



## Kwise

97 F250 5.8L 180k. Boss 8.2 V. New U-Joints and Ball Joints. Runs good
2006 F250 V10 145k Same plow. Haven't had long, so far so good.


----------



## Jewell1386

04 F350 6.0 Diese 150,000 milesl, boss 8-2 v plow with Boss salt spreader. plow a walmart, storage lockers, couple other commercial lots and a drive way here and there. lets see I love the power but not the issues. here comes my list 2 turbos, new injectors, new glow plugs, new FICM, new fan clutch, needs new 4wd vacum pump and just trashed my fan clutch again today not sure why but am sure Ford will find somethin that caused it. and for the summer I work construction and pull trailers, hay wagons. plus what ever else I can do to make the bosses chevy look bad.


----------



## got-h2o

226k on my 04 6.0PSD


----------



## ColvinsPS

96k on my 95, f350, 7.3, dually, dump, 4x4 and loving it!


----------



## baldplowguy

98k on my 04 f250 5.4 and she runs like a top! No rust because I'm a WD-40 freak. Front end rebuilt at 80k, exhaust manifold stud issue both sides, some sensors and plug coils and recently blew out a power steering pump, lots of brakes and rotors. Angie has been a plow truck since day one and never let me down. I love her.


----------



## deckboys

1998 f150 4.6L 318,xxx on it, replaced bed, rebuilt trans, ball joints, u joints, shocks anything you wouldn't expect to last 300k on a 1/2 ton. its been a plow truck for 6 years


----------



## woodsman

97 f150 308,xxx miles and 96 f150 has 134,xxx k.


----------



## jvcski

I have a 2004 F-250 5.4 with 193000. runs awesome original motor and tranny gone through three alternators did my first major brake job at 170000 including pads rotors calipers, passenger side wheel bearing, couple sets of hubs, 1 set of ball joints, and a set of tie rods, passenger side exhaust manifold and sway bar links. and blew spark plug #7 at 125000, as of now she is running awesome. All work has been completed by ME!!! The best truck I have ever had runs to this day like i just bought it.


----------



## f10irsh27

2008 F-250 70000 6.4 Daily driver and Choking out snow .


----------



## Turf Commando

Sold my 91 F150 to my mechanic with 231,000 miles same engine/trans. He plans to use it to plow his business...
My 92 F150 has 101,000 needs a rear main seal replaced, but other then that good plow truck..


----------



## exmark

5,800 on a 6.8 v10. Trucks a 2010 super duty.


----------



## jimmyg1622

2002 F-350 7.3 litter 250,000 miles 8' meyer plow and the only problem I had was moisture getting in the servo for the 4 wheel dive and i fixed that with a little spray on silicone


----------



## MOWBIZZ

Just over 40K on my 2004 Super Duty Lariat 5.4
Bought it in 2007 with 5K on the clock!


----------



## blee1ash

Just turned104k, '97 F-250 crew cab short box 7.5L. One rebuilt transmission.


----------



## nymustang50

1994 Ford Bronco 170k miles 5.0 motor rebuilt transmission at 120k. No issues besides the transmission at the time and the steering box I just how ever did ball joints and put in f250 springs.. Trucks been in family since at least 100k.. Its got a western 7'6" pro plow


----------



## firemonkey88

1992 F-250 4x4 5.8L C6 Auto 272,000 miles The body is ready to fall off from the salt... But it starts right up and pushes all night long...


----------



## juan91

i like the high miles on these 7.3s!

96 7.3, 265k plowing since 99


----------



## 100InchHammer

I have 2 plow trucks. 

79 Chevy Heavy 1/2 short-bed w/188k miles, full-time 4WD, locking rear diff, extra leaf springs front and rear, 350 cu in/TH350. Both engine and trans were rebuilt before I bought the truck. It pushes a 7.5' Western cable operated plow. The truck and plow were owned by a family run weld shop, everything from the plow to the truck was reinforced. It is a great plow truck...certainly my favorite to plow with. I have $3200 in this truck with the plow and maintenance included.

95 Ford F250 4WD 5.8L E4OD tranny, 190k miles, just std maintenance, stock engine and tranny, body is in great shape for the age. It was not a plow truck in its previous life but it will be a plow truck this coming winter. This is a really nice truck. I have been driving it as my daily driver. My first tank was 13.66 mpg, but it idled a lot and it was mostly in town driving. My 2nd tank was decent at 14.4 mpg, there was no excessive idling and a mix of country and town driving. I just replaced the cap, rotor and plugs (they were shot, the plug tips were worn down to a nub on the insulator, the gap was around .095 and they were Motorcraft...I think they were original.) I'm on my 3rd tank, if it gets to 15 mpg I will be thrilled. I have $2500 in the truck and plow. The Meyers plow is the newer style that utilizes the round tube to hold the pump and lights. I have the lower bracket on the frame, the hoop and sabre lights, I still need an E60 pump, complete blade w/frame, wiring harness and controls.)


----------



## weareweird69

100InchHammer;1274015 said:


> 95 Ford F250 4WD 5.8L E4OD tranny, 190k miles, just std maintenance, stock engine and tranny, body is in great shape for the age. It was not a plow truck in its previous life but it will be a plow truck this coming winter. This is a really nice truck. I have been driving it as my daily driver. My first tank was 13.66 mpg, but it idled a lot and it was mostly in town driving. My 2nd tank was decent at 14.4 mpg, there was no excessive idling and a mix of country and town driving. I just replaced the cap, rotor and plugs (they were shot, the plug tips were worn down to a nub on the insulator, the gap was around .095 and they were Motorcraft...I think they were original.) I'm on my 3rd tank, if it gets to 15 mpg I will be thrilled. I have $2500 in the truck and plow. The Meyers plow is the newer style that utilizes the round tube to hold the pump and lights. I have the lower bracket on the frame, the hoop and sabre lights, I still need an E60 pump, complete blade w/frame, wiring harness and controls.)


WOW, seriously?! I get 10mpg in my 96 F350, 5.8, e4OD, and 4mpg plowing :realmad:


----------



## Milwaukee

weareweird69;1274168 said:


> WOW, seriously?! I get 10mpg in my 96 F350, 5.8, e4OD, and 4mpg plowing :realmad:


If you were here I would drop 75 pound steel on your right foot that should teach you not mess with gas pedal

Former fleet
95 F250 351W 4wd get 11 mpg with 4.10 after upgrade to 3.55 now 15 mpg. 84K miles

01 F250 5.4L 2wd 200K miles Sold because transmission is on way to die. Get 15 mpg city and 16 HWY on speed limiter Got my money worthy out this.

Current own
87 F250 2wd diesel 6.9L 158K miles. Get 18-20 mpg expect run too cooler.

Plan buy 99 F250 2wd with 5.4L.

On mission hunt for F350 diesel 4wd or Explorer 4wd for plow.


----------



## weareweird69

Thats highway, at 60-65mph, 4:10s in the rear. Motor is toast, burns oil etc


----------



## Milwaukee

weareweird69;1274208 said:


> Thats highway, at 60-65mph, 4:10s in the rear. Motor is toast, burns oil etc


Try change PCV valve on that. 4.10 suck highway. Time for upgrade to diesel I get 20 mpg out F250 2wd with bad fan clutch that spin all time hard.


----------



## weareweird69

I get 12mpg out of my 7.3 Its no better. 

And ill change the PCV, worth a shot


----------



## Milwaukee

weareweird69;1274220 said:


> I get 12mpg out of my 7.3 Its no better.
> 
> And ill change the PCV, worth a shot


Year? manual or automatic? gear ratio? Sound it need new injector but talk me in PM.

USE MOTORCRAFT PCV. We tried Fram PCV all it does DRINK oil like it was free.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I have a 1997 F250 HD with only 48,464 original and solid body and frame and almost no body rust except for tailgate with a 5.8Thumbs Up will post pics soon


----------



## snowplowpro

1996 f250 61,000 miles no problems
1994 f250 non turbo diesel 7.3 liter 188,000 miles
both have western plows on them


----------



## tjctransport

79 F-250: 184k miles
79 F350: 134k miles
88 FSuperDuty:492k miles
2000 F350: 12k miles
02 F250 169k miles


----------



## Milwaukee

Got 99 F250 5.4L with 236K milesThumbs Up Need replaced intake gasket


----------



## chas4x4

1997 F250hd with 83,000 on it just put all new freeze plugs everything else is the same


----------



## cvwhr

97 F250 HD 7.3 9ft. meyer lot pro w/ wings 193,184 construction truck/plow truck runs and looks perfect just gettin broke in


----------



## pooleo8

96 RANGER 4.0 5spd manual - 236k miles. New clutch the past feb.


----------



## LIsnowplowing

2001 Ford F-150 xlt super-cab

235,000 miles. 4.6 V8 original motor and tranny

7'-6" Meyer ST series plow, E-60 hydraulic setup


----------



## pooleo8

96 ford ranger. 263k miles. did a clutch and went thru the entire drivetrain last winter. Mainly to re-gear and the inner U-joint was smoked. So I just went ahead and replaced everything. Currently no issues. the 4.0 is a great lil motor and burns/leaks nothing


----------



## gtstang462002

2011 F350DRW w/25K miles


----------



## dodgegmc1213

2003 f-450 2wd flatbed almost 42k 9' fisher hd 4yd downeaster..plows like a tank fully loaded.
1 of the first 6.0 powerstrokes had LOTS of problems.
plows in the winter holds a 350 gal sealcoat tank in the summer


----------



## snow man 0311

95 ford f250 290,000 western8.6 still ru, nning rebuilt tranny any takers ?


----------



## grandview

My 2008 has 11k on it.


----------



## exmark1

grandview;1303815 said:


> My 2008 has 11k on it.


Damn I thought I was bad only having 6600 on my 2011 I bought last November!


----------



## got-h2o

grandview;1303815 said:


> My 2008 has 11k on it.


I put that on mine this summer hahahahahaha


----------



## Milwaukee

99 F250 5.4L had 250K miles now it been overload with stuff on it. Think of sell.

00 F350 7.3L had 215K miles now it use for daily drive. Get 16-17 mpg city/hwy


----------



## grandview

got-h2o;1303832 said:


> I put that on mine this summer hahahahahaha


Since Tim Hortons coffee is a 2 mile round trip ,I guess that tells you how many cups of coffee I had since I bought the truck!tymusic


----------



## blk90s13

2000 F-250 7.3L Turbo diesel auto 155k


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

169,000 on my 97 7.3l runs like a champ original drive train


----------



## got-h2o

grandview;1303873 said:


> since tim hortons coffee is a 2 mile round trip ,i guess that tells you how many cups of coffee i had since i bought the truck!tymusic


lmao...........


----------



## ken643

2011 F350 Lariat 4x4 crew,short bed 6.7 Diesel 9600


----------



## Super Mech

1990 F250 5.8, C6 auto 90,777 original miles. original drivetrain. No rust on body some holes in bed floor which will be replaced within 2 weeks. Freezing cold A/C. Pushes snow almost like a tank.


----------



## Turf Commando

Sold my 91 f150 with 230,000 and use my 92 with 105,000 ...


----------



## rick502

96 F250 7.5 - just turned 106,000. Runs strong, plows great. 11mpg


----------



## SIWEL

1997 F350 7.3L 87,000K
1997 F350 5.4L 160,000K
1997 F250HD 7.3L 230,000K
1995 F350 7.3L DRW 280,000K

All of them plow every storm, the 95 is my only standard, the rest are all automatics.


----------



## got-h2o

My latest purchase that I'm putting to work this year is a 99 F250 7.3 with 369k


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

My 2004 Ford has 142,000 miles ALL original. Rust free. Its my daily driver and gets plowed with every snowfall. Either me or the one driver I trust to drive it!


----------



## Stik208

got-h2o;1309338 said:


> My latest purchase that I'm putting to work this year is a 99 F250 7.3 with 369k


Nothing like brand new.


----------



## got-h2o

Stik208;1309693 said:


> Nothing like brand new.


Thumbs Up LOL


----------



## THREE W

2000 7.3ltr 4door Cab, lariet package. Bought it 1 year old with 24,000 miles, today she has 103,000 and except for the occassional CPS change only routine maintainance.


----------



## kimber750

94 F150 243,000 just dropped a lifter but it is an easy fix. 

02 f350 7.3 189,000 and still pulls like a champ.


----------



## tbone3

IDK if i posted yet but 1997 Ford F350 7.3l Mason Dump 123k original miles w/ Fisher minute mount


----------



## premium lawns

97 F350 Dump 7.3 powerstroke with 92k original miles, just did ball joints, u joints, brake lines, rotors, pads, calipers, and seals up front. Shes got alot of life left!


----------



## HazardAce

2000 F250 7.3 Stick with 265k miles. Only problems I've had were bad batteries and AC leak. Still going strong with an 8'2" Boss power V.


----------



## fishinRI13

Have a 2003 F-350 with a 5.4L with 106k
A 2003 F-350 with a 7.3L Diesel with 98k
Last year sold a 1997 F-350 with a 7.3L with 280k that pushed a 9 foot Minute Mount


----------



## LINY Rob

second vehicle and foul weather driven only, has 97k on it


----------



## mchur01

122k on the SuperCrew


----------



## BlackKnight07

07' F150 50k...Plowed for 3yr's...Ball Joints...

Waiting for 2014...Diesel hear i come!!


----------



## A.M.Canfora

1994 F-250 crew cab, 4x4 IDI turbodiesel 71,867 miles on it. with the usual NJ rust on it has had a plow since it was new


----------



## KTLawnCo

2000 F350 7.3L 134k Two new front shocks.


----------



## weekendwrench

2011 F-350 6.2 gasser With 17,500 Miles and loven it

I Bought my buddies old plow truck this past summer 

97 F-350 5.8 gasser 155k 

I just rebuild the front end, new alternator, new battery, door latch, transfer case linkage, blower motor resister, hell there’s more but I can’t remember it all. Still needs tires, a radio , fenders, and a flatbed or new box. Now I remember why I bought a new truck, but it’s still fun having a project especially a OBS ford.


----------



## Red02F250

2002 F-250 7.3L Super Cab Short Bed with 35"ers. Daily driver and snow office. 142,000 and just getting broken in, love my truck.


----------



## hunt 444e

pair of 02 350 s 7.3 dump has 125k single wheel has 232 k both great quite possibly the best mill ever put into a FORD truck. Maintenance and mods make everything run better


----------



## sparksrides

new to me 99 f250 7.3 bought it with 326k runs like it has 100k no bs, just had to put a tranny in it but I don't mind


----------



## snowish10

2001 f350 7.3l diesel 4x4 164707 miles, new shocks, starter.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I have a 97 F250HD 5.8 with 52,000 original


----------



## mulcahy mowing

Milwaukee;1274852 said:


> Got 99 F250 5.4L with 236K milesThumbs Up Need replaced intake gasket


I'll second that 
my buddy has a 99 5.4 with 234k

I have a 2006 5.4 with 136k both sport fisher plows and run like a top


----------



## show-n-go

2003 7.3 with 175k


----------



## 84deisel

206000 on my 02 with original engine, trans, transfer case, axels, exhaust.


----------



## Wilnip

Bought my 02 f250 last October on eBay for $3500. Put $1k in it and a SnoWay 9' V. Was told, but no proof, that motor (V8) and trans replaced. 244,000 miles on it looks and runs great.


----------



## dieselboy01

Bought my '00 F-250 scsb 5.4 with 140k for $3000 two years ago, added 7.5 Western uni-mount with wings and now have 155k and still going strong!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

The 5.4 hit 311k today. 
6.4 82k 
Chevy 2500, 176k. 
Tahoe 237k Wifes truck.


----------



## OrganicsL&L

2004 F250 CCSB V10. Needs 4x4 ujoints and a tranny tune up....otherwise works fantastic. Oh yeah 8' snowdogg TE.


----------



## grandview

My 2008 hit 16,500 this month.


----------



## got-h2o

grandview;1482738 said:


> My 2008 hit 16,500 this month.


The value or the miles? :laughing:


----------



## broncscott

2000 F350 7.3 auto with 201,000
2000 F350 7.3 auto with 209,000


----------



## 01PStroke

2002 7.3 107k young


----------



## DIRISHMAN

got-h2o;1482757 said:


> The value or the miles? :laughing:


Deffinatly Not Value......Think it's POT HOLES...:laughing:


----------



## Ryank

96 f350 7.3 with an 8' fisher mm since day 1 with 269,300 should hit 270,00 next week, i bought it with 238 march of 2011 its needed some tlc but for 3500 i really don't care what it needs because its getting it, i did the tranny at 239 because i neglected the flashing overdrive light and didn't bring it anywhere to have it checked out, had i brought it in any shop would have told me it needs a lock up solenoid and it could have saved 1700 dollars but oh well. the truck has never failed me or left me stranded. in the october storm we had last year i was pushing whole trees out of the road along with the 1ft of snow that was on the ground, large trees too over 24" around.










original body still, the interior of the bed by the cab has rusted out some, but considering it had a sander in the bed for almost half its life thats not too bad.


----------



## Plow More

99 7.3l at about 300k miles


----------



## got-h2o

Ryank;1498692 said:


> 96 f350 7.3 with an 8' fisher mm since day 1 with 269,300 should hit 270,00 next week, i bought it with 238 march of 2011 its needed some tlc but for 3500 i really don't care what it needs because its getting it, i did the tranny at 239 because i neglected the flashing overdrive light and didn't bring it anywhere to have it checked out, had i brought it in any shop would have told me it needs a lock up solenoid and it could have saved 1700 dollars but oh well. the truck has never failed me or left me stranded. in the october storm we had last year i was pushing whole trees out of the road along with the 1ft of snow that was on the ground, large trees too over 24" around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> original body still, the interior of the bed by the cab has rusted out some, but considering it had a sander in the bed for almost half its life thats not too bad.


I have that truck's twin!


----------



## Ryank

got-h2o;1498747 said:


> I have that truck's twin!


mileage and all? the trucks a work horse.....i want another one exactly like it, and another one like it but a rack body dump all white with mm1 8' fisher blades, i have my eyes on the other 2 truck already, just gotta do some fall clean ups and save some dough....ussmileyflag the front bumper is black on it now, and the grille will be as well, same with the headlight bezels, all of my trucks will be matching, same exact lettering down to the tires... even if i eventually get newer trucks. i think uniformity is key to growing big, along with doing quality work, and having rates that go with the location. but the last two i have covered....brickman is a good example of uniformity all their truck have the same paint scheme, as ugly as it looks everyone knows the trucks and remembers them.


----------



## goel

2000 F350 drw xlt dump 7.3 with 165k miles. Had to rebuild the tranny in January of this year and this week its back in the tranny shop - no reverse when she's warm..:realmad:


----------



## snowplowpro

96 f250 with 68,230 runs great all painted flat black all flat black but the windows. And 7.6 western plow unimount


----------



## grandview

2012 28 miles.


----------



## goel

grandview;1499591 said:


> 2012 28 miles.


14 trips to timmy's already. Are you sure your not a canadian hiding in the usa?


----------



## grandview

goel;1499602 said:


> 14 trips to timmy's already. Are you sure your not a canadian hiding in the usa?


Never been in one.


----------



## goel

Well I assumed your 2 mile round trip included drive thru.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh come on he put that many on going up and down his driveway


----------



## goel

goel;1499558 said:


> 2000 F350 drw xlt dump 7.3 with 165k miles. Had to rebuild the tranny in January of this year and this week its back in the tranny shop - no reverse when she's warm..:realmad:


Awesome - 9 months on the rebuild of the 4r100 and 15k kms (less than ~9500 miles) and its cooked - litterally. Warranty was for 6 months and 15k......:realmad:


----------



## BOSS LAWN

1990 F250 180,000 on a rebuilt motor.


----------



## got-h2o

Ryank;1498771 said:


> mileage and all? the trucks a work horse.....i want another one exactly like it, and another one like it but a rack body dump all white with mm1 8' fisher blades, i have my eyes on the other 2 truck already, just gotta do some fall clean ups and save some dough....ussmileyflag the front bumper is black on it now, and the grille will be as well, same with the headlight bezels, all of my trucks will be matching, same exact lettering down to the tires... even if i eventually get newer trucks. i think uniformity is key to growing big, along with doing quality work, and having rates that go with the location. but the last two i have covered....brickman is a good example of uniformity all their truck have the same paint scheme, as ugly as it looks everyone knows the trucks and remembers them.


Mine actually only has 97k but its rougher. It's also a 92 IDI but looks identical to yours. I'm selling it, but it's a bit of a hike! I do love it though, these trucks are tough as nails!

Good point on Brickman too.


----------



## BOSS LAWN

got-h2o;1501242 said:


> Mine actually only has 97k but its rougher. It's also a 92 IDI but looks identical to yours. I'm selling it, but it's a bit of a hike! I do love it though, these trucks are tough as nails!
> 
> Good point on Brickman too.


I agree with being uniform, all my trucks look the same and have the same lettering.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mine to all uniform right front crunched an left rear broken tail light. Got all my parts from billy......lmao


----------



## got-h2o

LMAO Dennis, that ol gal would look nice in your fleet hint hint hint


----------



## DIRISHMAN

got-h2o;1501559 said:


> LMAO Dennis, that ol gal would look nice in your fleet hint hint hint


Is that one of the pics you showed me a while back that you were lookin at hmmm maybe yellow in color  7.3 idi???? but only it will match my others


----------



## got-h2o

Lol no my white 92 f350 reg cab haha


----------



## SStephanuik

2000 Ford Excursion 175,xxx. ex80 plow. V10 runs like a top.


----------



## tyler886

I just bought my "new" plow truck to plow mainly my business and home, and to daily drive it while Im putting a Cummins in my other Ford. 

Paid $2k for a '97 F250 7.3 ZF5 extended cab short bed with 257k and 7.5 Western Unimount. I rebuilt the transmission due to a couple bad synchros, put new clutch/pressure plate, glow plugs & relay, valve cover gaskets with UVCH, rear diff cover, changed all fluids, front shocks, redid all brake lines just because, 2 new batteries, starter, ebrake cables and shoes, and some accessories I wanted for it. This truck was susposed to be a cheap DD/plow truck for my shop! The previous owner was nice enough to shoow me invoices for $1600+ worth of front end work (ball joints, u joints, calipers, hoses, pads, bearings)

-Tyler


----------



## dr_destructo

2001 f250, v10 and 8.5 MVP Plus , Buyers spreader and airbags all around-172,000 miles.

2006 f250, v8(gas) 8.5 MVP Plus, Western 1000 spreader and Timbrens and 195,000 miles.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

97 F250 HD with 52,374 original 5.8 gas and new up graded front Springs and Soon Newer Western 8.6 MVP w Wings


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Since I just bought this one in October....6500 miles


----------



## snowyangel

1999 f250 7.3 335,000 miles.


----------



## Antlerart06

99 ext cab shortbed 7.3 power storke 100k Boss 9.2 cpl sets of ball joints new turbo 8 new injectors
99 5.4 5 speed dually flat bed 90k 9.6 MPV 2 coil packs and 3 ujoints
99 5.4 5 speed crew cab back up truck can run MPVor the pro plus plows 150k set ball joints 4 coil packs 
02 5.4 flat bed 8.5 pro plus w/wings 80k new motor crank went out at 30k 

All trucks are F350 SD all trucks get used some in the summer The dually gets used everyday towing
Crew Cab is the Vacation truck The 7.3 pulls the big loads


----------



## grandview

Dodge Plow Pwr;1524649 said:


> Since I just bought this one in October....6500 miles


Got mine in Oct.to.650 miles.


----------



## OC&D

2012 with just over 13,000 miles. Wifey and I took it out to Oregon and back this past summer so a good 5000 of those miles were from that trip.


----------



## got-h2o

I haven't scrolled back, but who's "winning"? LOL

I sold my 99 to my neighbor/buddy that's now 380k on a 7.3
My 04 6.0 doesn't drive much during the off season anymore and is still around 237k
My 05 6.0 is up to 288k and some change.


----------



## OC&D

Not that it counts because my buddy isn't on here, but he's got a '96 F250 with a 7.3 with 411,000 on it. Just rode in it today. The truck has been falling apart around the motor for a while.


----------



## got-h2o

Nice! And i drove my 04 today.....correction....239k ;-)


----------



## PrecisionSnow

A bunch of Ford's...F-350's and Rangers.

Oldest is "Mabel"
- 2001 5.4 gas engine, automatic 4x4
- 140,000 miles or 220,000 kms

She likes to push snow....


----------



## BigBladePusher

85 ford f150 straight 6 engine. 4 speed with granny low. pushin a speedcast 9' blade with ease. flatbed with swanson 2 yard sander usually half full cant fill all the way would sink truck lol shes got 190k miles


----------



## Norsky

BigBladePusher;1531273 said:


> 85 ford f150 straight 6 engine. 4 speed with granny low. pushin a speedcast 9' blade with ease. flatbed with swanson 2 yard sander usually half full cant fill all the way would sink truck lol shes got 190k miles


 aren't you the gas- diesel-arguer.......


----------



## ScubaSteve728

and still running strong


----------



## Gioscapes

2007 41,004 miles 8'BOSS just brakes and tires


----------



## grandview

Can't believe it, My 2008 F250 just turned 18k on it today


----------



## rcn971

04' F550 116k


----------



## gtmustang00

gtmustang00;1208849 said:


> How many miles on your ford plow truck? List the model/year/blade/truck issues.
> 
> 2006 f350 diesel lariat extended cab short bed- 9ft fisher x blade- level'd on 35's. No truck issues. 41k miles original front end/ drive train.


Over 2 years later, now have 56k miles. Same plow, and still no issues!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hmm got a 97 F250HD 5.8 gas reg cab and bed
With 54,623 w 7 1/2 western with Boss wings
Making it 9 1/2


----------



## got-h2o

Shut it pilgram


----------



## DIRISHMAN

got-h2o;1597989 said:


> Shut it pilgram


No make me Sir PBR


----------



## R&R Yard Design

My 08 450 has 100300 on it now bought it last jan with 62000. 
My 2000 250 has 321000 on it
My 97 chevy 2500 has 167000 or so dont drive it much more. Dad drives it more.


----------



## grandview

No wonder you guys don't make money.,your always driving around drinking coffee!


----------



## RSE

5.4 has 139k.....never an issue with this truck. Just had brakes, shocks and ball joints replaced last week to the tune of $2300. Money happily spent....truck has been nothing but good to me.


----------



## wilsonsground

2006 F250 6.0L with 104k. Chevy dump w 6.5l with 99k


----------



## revtoyota

2004 f-250 blizzard pp 210,000 miles have had the truck and plow from new and have yet to have any problems with either


----------



## mulcahy mowing

2006 f350 5.4 with 136,000 miles. Thinking this might be the last season for it though.


----------



## haulerman

mulcahy mowing;1600483 said:


> 2006 f350 5.4 with 136,000 miles. Thinking this might be the last season for it though.


279,800 on 97 f-350 and still going strong 
And it's a 5.8 btw


----------



## DIRISHMAN

haulerman;1644082 said:


> 279,800 on 97 f-350 and still going strong
> And it's a 5.8 btw


I gotta 97/96 250 HD 5.8 54,000 original reg cab and bed 4x4


----------



## plowguy43

02 F350 with 183,000 first year with a plow or towing my 5th wheel. She's just starting to get broken in.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div.

Got a 94 F-150 With 116k, 8' únimount just underwent a 4x4 conversion this summer, first winter plowing. But has AALs in the back and timbrens up front with a leveling kit.

My other truck is a 95 psd 3/4ton with a 9'unimount with 304k and tows daily like no ones business


----------



## Psdiesel

My 97 F350 with a 7.3 has 269k on it. I've owned it for seven years and plowed the last four years with it. The truck is truly unstoppable in the snow, although recently its age is starting to catch up with it. On that note, anyone have a heavy duty 4.10 posi rear end for sale in Mass or Connecticut?


----------



## FordFisherman

There is a guy in Danbury Ct parting out an F350 on Craigslist. Not sure of the gears on the truck tho.


----------



## Psdiesel

I have actually called the person listing that truck in Danbury twice with no call back. People selling stuff on Craigslist really baffle me sometimes.


----------



## jmac5058

Mine has 124 miles , just traded in the 09 3500 chevy for a 2013 F-350 powerstroke . Hope it can hold a 8.5 X-treme Vee


----------



## grandview

Can't believe I already put 4k miles on my new Ford in a year!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My 13 has 14,000 in 4 months


----------



## pvtben121

sold a 99 f350 7.3 PSD with 298k, it had a Meyer 7.5 on it


----------



## pvtben121

ScubaSteve728;1533790 said:


> and still running strong


Your just done with the break in period


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Just turned 100k on the way home with my new XV last Saturday..


----------



## Jguck25

07PSDCREW;1668353 said:


> Just turned 100k on the way home with my new XV last Saturday..


ha very weird, right now i am about two minutes from that exit staying at a friends house. where did you get the plow?


----------



## 07PSDCREW

Jguck25;1668361 said:


> ha very weird, right now i am about two minutes from that exit staying at a friends house. where did you get the plow?


I got it in Farmington Nh from fellow member UNHCP...


----------



## Wprobst27

97 F250hd 7.3 powerstroke 7.5 western 196k been plowing with it since 115k 3 years ago


----------



## BUFF

97 F-350, 460, 5spd stick, 61K


----------



## Mark13

BUFF;1686603 said:


> 97 F-350, 460, 5spd stick, 61K


How do you like plowing with a manual trans? I'm guessing your 6.4 is an auto and in the past you've plowed with an auto before?


----------



## BUFF

Mark13;1686733 said:


> How do you like plowing with a manual trans? I'm guessing your 6.4 is an auto and in the past you've plowed with an auto before?


I've only plowed with a stick and guess I don't know any better. I do know when/if my clutch goes out I can fix it in about 4hrs with about 30% of the cost of a auto.

My 6.4 is also a stick and had to order it. I've never had an auto until I bought a K-5 last year and the wife vehicle is a stick too.

It's dang near impossible to find a stick and don't like being forced to go that way.


----------



## DobbinsINC

2007 f350 6.0... 138,000 rebuild trans at 128. No complaints... This week..


----------



## sthoms3355

2001 7.3 F-250 = 210,000
2003 7.3 F-350 = 230,000
2008 6.4 F-250 = 150,000

The powerstrokes last forever. Too bad the bodies don't though.


----------



## Jguck25

Just rolled over 201k on my 2002 5.4


----------



## Jguck25

sthoms3355;1695518 said:


> 2001 7.3 F-250 = 210,000
> 2003 7.3 F-350 = 230,000
> 2008 6.4 F-250 = 150,000
> 
> The powerstrokes last forever. Too bad the bodies don't though.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, I've put more money into keeping the bodies rust free than anything else
> 
> i
Click to expand...


----------



## meyer22288

232,000 on my 2000 f250 7.3l original trans too!! New oil pan and rear main seal this year as well as glow plugs and injectors. Been a great truck works hard and never complains.


----------



## 07PSDCREW

DobbinsINC;1695353 said:


> 2007 f350 6.0... 138,000 rebuild trans at 128. No complaints... This week..


Just curious, what happened to the trans? Was it abused prior or do you a lot of heavy towing?


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

2002 ford f-250 5.4l with 86,400.


----------



## Mark13

BUFF;1686740 said:


> I've only plowed with a stick and guess I don't know any better. I do know when/if my clutch goes out I can fix it in about 4hrs with about 30% of the cost of a auto.
> 
> My 6.4 is also a stick and had to order it. I've never had an auto until I bought a K-5 last year and the wife vehicle is a stick too.
> 
> It's dang near impossible to find a stick and don't like being forced to go that way.


Don't see to many manual 6.4's. I've never plowed with a manual, some situations I'm glad for the auto. I've got enough going on that I don't need to be aware of rpms/clutch engagement/rolling as well, other times I don't think it would be so bad. Mostly doing driveways is when it wouldn't be much fun.



07PSDCREW;1696175 said:


> Just curious, what happened to the trans? Was it abused prior or do you a lot of heavy towing?


2 of the guys I work with have 6.0's (03 and an 04). The 03 needed a trans around 110k and the 04 needed a trans at about 130k. Both were F250's as well, seems to be kinda common but still weird for as tough as those 5R110's are.


----------



## BUFF

Mark13;1697777 said:


> Don't see to many manual 6.4's. I've never plowed with a manual, some situations I'm glad for the auto. I've got enough going on that I don't need to be aware of rpms/clutch engagement/rolling as well, other times I don't think it would be so bad. Mostly doing driveways is when it wouldn't be much fun.


Well I've been driving a stick since the mid '70's, virtually nothing had tachometers (unless you installed it) and everything is second nature. You'd be amazed how adaptable you become when you're steering, shifting, running the blade and spreader. I will say I don't get board......


----------



## Mark13

BUFF;1697792 said:


> Well I've been driving a stick since the mid '70's, virtually nothing had tachometers (unless you installed it) and everything is second nature. You'd be amazed how adaptable you become when you're steering, shifting, running the blade and spreader. I will say I don't get board......


True, I struggle in small cars since they rev so fast, but in trucks I do fine without watching a tach. In the semi I hardly ever look at the tach unless I'm bored. I go by feel and sound.


----------



## 99f250superduty

99 f250
175000


----------



## snatchal

1991 f-350 diesel. boss v-plow 468,000 miles. Still loves playing in the snow


----------



## got-h2o

Mark13;1697777 said:


> Don't see to many manual 6.4's. I've never plowed with a manual, some situations I'm glad for the auto. I've got enough going on that I don't need to be aware of rpms/clutch engagement/rolling as well, other times I don't think it would be so bad. Mostly doing driveways is when it wouldn't be much fun.
> 
> 2 of the guys I work with have 6.0's (03 and an 04). The 03 needed a trans around 110k and the 04 needed a trans at about 130k. Both were F250's as well, seems to be kinda common but still weird for as tough as those 5R110's are.


That's weird about the trans's. I hate to jinx myself but I have been really surprised with how these Ford trans's hold up. They have a hard life.


----------



## N473

fordsuvparts;1209301 said:


> 2001 F350 7.3 4x4 6 speed 251,000 all original but the clutch, still running strong!


dO YOUR legs just kill after you get done plowing?! I thought about using a 5 speed but I think my legs would die.


----------



## N473

fordsuvparts;1209301 said:


> 2001 F350 7.3 4x4 6 speed 251,000 all original but the clutch, still running strong!


dO YOUR legs just kill after you get done plowing?! I thought about using a 5 speed but I think my legs would die.


----------



## BUFF

N473;1732189 said:


> dO YOUR legs just kill after you get done plowing?! I thought about using a 5 speed but I think my legs would die.


I run a stick in all my vehicles and have no issue's with my leg getting tired after a 12hr run.
With Hydraulic clutches it's no where like running a mechanical clutch many years ago.


----------



## FordTruckGuy96

89 F250 351 auto w/ 5xxxxx+ that has a Boss RT1 V-plow on the front, and the flex plate shattered


----------



## mrwolf

I traded for an 89 f250, 351 v8 auto. It had 187k on it. Just turned 200k, it had a plow previous who knows for how long. Air bags front and rear I installed. Boss 7'6" super duty. Last three seasons I have done a radiator and some odds and ends, no major work. It did have a jasper engine at 125K so the paperwork says. I have always expected it to poop out but it keeps going. Hoping to run it again this year but currently its running really rich. It has the C6 and just won't quit!

Z


----------



## superdutypsd

i got a 2007 f-350 SCLB with 325k 95% of her is all original parts


----------



## vmj

02 f350 desiel 188,645.


----------



## 2cox

2004 f250 6.0 320,000


----------



## 91AK250

rolled 68,000 today out plowing!


----------



## 07PSDCREW

91AK250;2059367 said:


> rolled 68,000 today out plowing!


I'm glad someone is out pushing!


----------



## awhip

91AK250;2059367 said:


> rolled 68,000 today out plowing!


That trucks a beauty! Love the color


----------



## forbidden

2013 F450, about to hit 500,000km all towing and gross combined between 30000 and 40000lb. Replaced 4 injectors on a hunch, turbo partially failed but still got me from Oklahoma to Calgary, new fan, minor 4wd issue, DEF heater replaced but the truck has never ever left me stranded anywhere. From mountains and minus 45 C to deserts and +47 C (Death Valley and thank god for air conditioned seats), the truck has been solid for us. Time to move it to our maintenance side and pull a 28' trailer full of mowers locally and line up with a new F550 or F650 for the next 500,000.


----------



## Aero750

02 f250 5.4 that just hit 111K during our last little event this past Monday


----------



## alsam116

Early 99 250 7.3l 276k 810 blizzard plow
Late 03 250 6.0l 247k 8 blizzard plow 
Put more money in bothtrucks than what paid for them. Bought the 99 in 06 with 115k on it for $9k and the 03 end of 12 for 7k with 204k miles.
I think I'm attached to them cuz I keep dumping money on parts and repairsbut beats a payment


----------



## mpriester

97 f250hd, obs. 74k.


----------



## Stinson Landscp

2001 Ext cab long bed 7'6" boss (i know its too short, but for $200 i couldnt pass up the deal) 121,XXX new engine at 120,XXX and tranny was rebuild in 2013. has only had a plow since 13/14 season


----------

